# Green Algae on Cyperus Helferi... how to tackle it?



## andusbeckus (17 Aug 2017)

I have some Green algae growing round the edges of the leaves on my Cyperus helferi. It's only on a few of the leaves and closer to the top of the tank. 

Can I treat directly with Excel or H2o2 or will the Cyperus helferi not take too well to that?

Will try and get a pic later...


----------



## Ryan Thang To (17 Aug 2017)

No need i would just trim off the leaves.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## andusbeckus (17 Aug 2017)

Ryan Thang To said:


> No need i would just trim off the leaves.
> 
> Cheers
> Ryan



At the base?


----------



## andusbeckus (17 Aug 2017)




----------



## Ryan Thang To (17 Aug 2017)

andusbeckus said:


>


That correct 

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## andusbeckus (17 Aug 2017)

Hopin


Ryan Thang To said:


> That correct
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk



A nice fiddley job for this evening! Cheers


----------



## colinquilliam1 (18 Aug 2017)

Just curious....whats your light period and how close to the water surface? 

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------

